# 1/18th Scale free racing



## Domination (Aug 22, 2007)

Twin Bridges Rc Raceway. Oval and Touring on carpet.
1/18th scale cars race for free on Aug 26th 2007 (sunday 9 am open, 12pm start)
And free again on Sept 2nd 2007.

WWW.TwinBridgesRC.com click on FORUM


----------

